# UK Tax and Bank Accounts



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello all,

We're finalising our UK affairs before flying out to Dubai next month for the next 3 to 5 years; things on the list include bank accounts and credit card details!

After visiting our local bank we're still unsure to what we have to do to ensure all is in order but our residency status is not linked to the UK and thus the tax man! 
The bank is getting back to us but I thought I'd see what advise I get from here.

We would like to retain our UK accounts for when we return in about 3 to 5 years, but as we'll be renting out our house we want correspondence to go to our parents address (not that there will be much as we bank on-line). 
Is it a simple case of changing address, or does this still attract the tax man?

We then have credit cards that are linked to a UK address, can we link these to a correspondence address or our actual Dubai address once known? Again, how does either option affect the tax man!

Do we have any limits on what money we can have in our UK accounts without affecting our tax status/ non UK residency status, or paying tax on these?

I almost thinking I tell them nothing and just divert my post with the Royal Mail, but again, how does this affect the tax man?

Thanks for any comments


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Best to contact Elphaba on the forum. Drop her a private message or lookup her advert in the classifieds section of the site. She will be able to answer your questions, recommend services/options etc ...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Kinvara said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We're finalising our UK affairs before flying out to Dubai next month for the next 3 to 5 years; things on the list include bank accounts and credit card details!
> 
> ...



Don't try to confuse the tax man. Just be honest about everything and it will work out much better for you. There's a declaration form you fill in to submit when you become a UK non-resident. After that, it's pretty easy. Everyone I know that rents out their place finds it easy-peasy. The only people we worry about are the ones who have wife and kids at home who they support and go see them every other week. After the recent new restrictions placed down...they should know better.

Anyway, I digress.

Contact Elphaba if you need to, but honestly, it's not that hard/common sense.


----------



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.

It does look simple, earn no profit in the UK (even savings accounts!), fill in some forms once I have my P45 and fingers crossed! Now to sort out my Dubai bank accounts!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Kinvara said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> It does look simple, earn no profit in the UK (even savings accounts!), fill in some forms once I have my P45 and fingers crossed! Now to sort out my Dubai bank accounts!


You will just need to make sure you bring plenty of two things with you to Dubai:-

Money & Patience!!!

The Money will be required to tide you over until you get your local accounts sorted out.

The Patience will become apparent once you get here!!

Good luck with your move.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## StJCanaryInDubai (Jul 27, 2013)

Nothing you're worrying about affects your tax status. You can re-0direct mail without any problems. All that matters re your tax status is the # of days you spend in UK. The rules changed recently so check that out - the first is your initial period out of the UK in order to qualify for non-resident and not ordinarily resident status and after that you just have to minimise number of days in Uk as per the rules.


----------

